# Laptop sozusagen als PC nutzen?



## Skofo (18. August 2011)

Eigentlich eine recht simple Frage:

Brauche einen leistungsstarken Laptop und hätte auch gerne einen neuen (leistungsstarken) PC. Also überlege ich mir, einen 15" oder 13" Laptop zu kaufen, für zuhause eine USB Tastatur, sowie ein größeren Bildschirm und diesen an den Laptop anzuschliessen und daheim sozusagen, den Laptop als PC zu nutzen. Vorteil wäre eben, dass ich das Zeug recht schnell abgestöpselt habe und dann einen transportierbaren Laptop habe und nicht so ein fettes 17" Teil.

Gibt es da etwas, was man beachten muss oder sollte das eigentlich kein Problem darstellen?


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2011)

Das ist allgemein kein Problem, außer dass Du natürlich einen fetten Aufpreis zahlst im Vergleich zu einem PC, wenn es um Spiele geht. Und was bei nem PC mit einer "Oberklassekarte" (noch nicht mal highend) ist, kannst Du am Laptop komplett vergessen. Ein 1000€-Notebook in 15-17 Zoll ist nicht mal so stark wie ein PC, den Du für 400€ zusammenstellen kannst mit einer AMD 5770 als Grafikkarte, gschweige denn ein PC mit einer AMD 6870, den Du für 500€ zusammenstellen kannst (ist zwar dann ohne Monitor, aber trotzdem krass). Und wenn das Notebook kleiner als 15 Zoll sein soll, wird es nochmal teurer, zudem sind bei den kleineren Notebooks die stärkeren Notebook-Graifkkarten nicht verfügbar, da die zu groß/warm sind für die kleinen Gehäuse.


Die Frage wäre: willst Du mit dem Laptop dann unterwegs spielen, oder brauchst Du nur sowieso nen Laptop und dachtest Dir, dass Du dann gleich einen spielefähigen holst, um dann zu Hause dran spielen zu können statt am PC? in letzterem_ kauf Dir lieber einen Office-laptop für zB 500€ und vom Rest nen PC oder rüste den alten PC auf - da hast Du in Sachen Spielen viel mehr Power zum gleichen Budget.


----------



## Skofo (18. August 2011)

Naja, grundsätzlich suche ich nicht nach einem "Gaming-Notebook", also ich hab eigentlich nicht die Anforderung Spiele auf Max. spielen zu können. Spiele eigtl atm nur noch WoW und vllt dann demnächst SW:TOR, diese sollten schon auf mehr als low laufen, aber das sollte ja kein Problem darstellen.

Mein Budget beläuft sich eben eigtl grundsätzlich nicht auf über 800 euro, d.h. die Kombination: PC400+Monitor100-150=550€+Laptop, mit dem man zumindest flüssig programmieren kann, wird schwer hinzubekomm sein, oder?

Im Moment schwebt mir also ungefähr das hier vor Acer Aspire 5750G-2418G50Mnkk 8GB-Gamer bei notebooksbilliger.de mit Monitor..

Für Alternativvorschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2011)

Also, für das Budget kriegst Du da in der Tat nichts stärkeres. Das reicht für aktuelle Spiele - je nach Spiel - auf low bis mittel. Auf low meist sowieso, da die meisten Spiele auf low maximal die Anforderungen haben, die rein technisch einer Konsole entsprechen, welche ja wiederum schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel haben.


guck auch mal hier: NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ da sind weiter unten viele Spieletests. Nur wenige machen selbst auf mittel schon sehr starke Probleme und laufen nur um die 30FPS. Wobei Du beachten musst: die tests sind mit Notebookauflösungen wie zB 1280x800 gemacht. Auf nem TFT hast Du natürlich wegen der höheren Auflösung weniger FPS, aber reichen wird es trotzdem.

Alternativen gibt es kaum, es gibt von dem Acer halt viele Austattungsvarianten, ansonsten gibt es noch vereinzelt Packard Bells mit ner 540m, und 2-3 von Asus mit nem core i3. Jedenfalls wenn du unter 600€ bleiben willst.


----------



## Skofo (18. August 2011)

Danke für die hilfreichen Antworten!

Die Test habe ich mir bereits angeschaut, war auch der Grund für die Eingangsfrage eben weil ich wissen wollte, wie die Graka dann mit einer höheren Auflösung abschneidet


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2011)

Also, doppelte Auflösung ist natürlich nicht direkt unbedingt halbe FPS. Aber wenn Du bei 1280x800 60 FPS hast, wirst Du bei FullHD sicher eher nur noch 40-45 haben - aber es ist sehr schwer zu sagen. Letztenendes könntest Du natürlich das Notebook wieder zurücksenden, wenn es nicht gut genug ist. Aber ein stärkeres für den Preis wirst Du eh nicht bekommen, da musst Du eher so ab 800€ rechnen, da wäre wohl eine mobile AMD 5850 oder 6850 drin.

Ach ja: hier noch 2 in 14 Zoll von Asus mit ner 540m, aber für 650€: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/621181 und http://geizhals.at/deutschland/649374 wenn ein core i3 ok ist, geht es auch unter 600€: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=nb&sort=p&bpmax=700&asuch=540m&asd=on&v=e&plz=&dist=&filter=+Liste+aktualisieren+&xf=2379_12%7E2377_14.9%7E29_Core+i3-2#xf_top


----------



## Skofo (18. August 2011)

naja, die schenken sich ja nicht viel, mal abgesehen von den 4gb ddr ram, aber die dürften im spielebereich eh kaum ins gewicht fallen.

wie stark ist denn der unterschied, falls man das so pauschal sagen kann, von dem i3 zum i5? 

oder anders gefragt: wenn du mein budget zur verfügung hättest, welcher laptop würde das rennen machen und warum?


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2011)

Ganz schwer zu sagen. Der i5 ist halt manchmal schon merkbar schneller, aber ob dann den Aufpreis wert ist usw.... am besten filter mal raus, was die so an Anschlüssen, Festplatte usw. haben, was DIR zusagt. Wieviel hast Du denn jetzt GENAU als Budget nur fürs latop? Hab nicht ganz verstanden, ob Du nun 800 mit oder ohne Monitor hast. ^^


----------



## Skofo (18. August 2011)

800 mit monitor, aber das ist schon obergrenze, am Liebsten würde ich schon bei 700-750 rauskommen. Budget für Laptop also max 650.

Wirkt sich die Leistung des Prozessors eher auf Spiele oder auf andere Dinge, wie Videoschnitt etc. aus, da du schreibst "manchmal"?


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2011)

Eher bei Anwendungen, aber es gibt vlt. das ein oder andere Spiel bei dem die bessere CPU dann doch direkt zB 10-20% bringt.

Aber ob es sich lohnt, statt ca 470€ ASUS K52JV-SX055V (90N3ML514N1148VL151) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  nur wegen des core i5 direkt 550€ Acer Aspire 5750G-2414G50Mnkk, GeForce GT540M 1024MB, Windows 7 Home Premium (LX.RAZ02.002/LX.RAZ02.129/LX.RMX02.003) | Geizhals.at Deutschland auszugeben, ist schwer zu sagen. Wenn es das zweite bei amazon mit nur 505€ Listenpreis jetzt auf Lager gäb, würd ich das nehmen. 

Wobei es hier auch ein Packard Bell mit nem core i5 gibt: Packard Bell EasyNote TK85-JO-078GE (LX.BRB02.014) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  Packard Bell gilt allerdings ein wenig als "billig". 


Ach ja: ob "alter" core i5 oder neuer, ist von der Leistung her nicht so wichtig.


----------



## Skofo (19. August 2011)

und wieder einmal sehr vielen dank

du hast nicht zufällig erfahrung mit der wartezeit? allgemein wären 3-5 wochen von amazon kein problem, aber ich will das nicht ständig nach hinten verschoben haben..

btw wie siehts damit aus: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/acer+aspire+5742g+484g50mnkk+linux+preisknaller (ist egal, dass windows nicht vorinstallier ist)

was ändert sich denn zwischen den cpu generationen?


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2011)

Wenn Du kein windows mitgeliefert brauchst, ist der Acer auch eine gute Wahl.

Die neueren Core i3 und i5 mit den vierstelligen Ziffern sind etwas sparsamer, soweit ich weiß. Aber bei der Leistung ist es kein nennenswerter Unterschied bei gleichem Takt. Bei Notebookcheck gibt es auch eine Prozessor-Vergeichliste, und wenn Du bei den Benchmarks für die 540m mal auf die einzelnen Werte klickst, dann steht da ja auch, welche CPU dabei war - so kannst Du mal schauen, ob ein zB i5 480M nen Unterschied zu einem i5 2410M hat.


----------

